# From one of ours in the Middle East



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 14, 2003)

Email was a letter from Mike Antecki, here it is.

Sal, 

   Things are great. actually it looks like we have 100 days left...The coveted 100 day mark.  Everybody waits for that day cause its just mentally easier to see numbers under 100.  Then on a plane and a week in an outprocess center...Gonna spend a few weeks at home in Buffalo.  Plan on visiting Tim then.  Maybe a short vacation spot or two then back to Philly...I will need to find a home...These days Home is where I hang my hat (or pistol Belt for that matter). Great to hear that Camp Went well...Sent my congrats to Mark and Bill through Mark's email.  Short time brother!...pucker factor is high now that the time is short...Everybody wants to go home and avoid going out of the wire if possible. Avoid responsibility and get home safe...But we still do what we have to...Anyway...Have a great holiday season..Best wishes to all of you !


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## Cebu West (Dec 27, 2003)

Nothing much has changed so Mike is just hanging in there. I sent him out a package with lots of goodies that seemed to be a big hit. If anyone would like to get in touch with him I'm sure he'd enjoy hearing from people back home.

michael.antecki@us.army.mil

SAL


----------



## Tapps (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Folks,

I e-mailed Mike this weekend.

50 some days and he should be back on US soil.


----------

